# Which Hair Color Suits Me Best?



## Hikaru-chan (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I need every ones help, soon I'm gonna need my hair done again as I now have 2 inches of regrowth.
Thing is I'm not sure on what color to go for, I've been pale blonde, brunette, black, auburn, highlighted and my current shade which is a bright ruby red.
I really do like my red hair but it's a bitch to maintain not to mention the more I do dye it red the more difficult it will be to remove in the future if I should wanna change color.

My current shade but it's faded now so it's a lot brighter:

Blonde, bad bad picture:

Highlights:

Warm Brown:

Any suggestions would be very apreciated.


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2009)

Warm brown, imo. Brings out the color of your skin and eyes, and is probably the easiest to maintain


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 27, 2009)

I"m torn between the red and the warm brown. I like them both, but if you're tired with maintaining the red then definitely go warm brown. It looks very good on you!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 27, 2009)

warm brown suits you best, though red is awesome too!

with your colouring, the blonde and highlighted ones make you look kinda ill-like.


----------



## Chikky (May 27, 2009)

Warm brown for my number one choice, the red for my second. The brown looks to great with your coloring.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

Warm Brown and second is red...I honestly don't like the blonde at all


----------



## gildedangel (May 27, 2009)

The warm brown for sure! I love the red too, I know that it is a pain to maintain!


----------



## Okami08 (May 28, 2009)

Warm brown - it brings out your eyes and looks really nice with your skin.


----------



## Edie (May 28, 2009)

Another vote for Warm Brown. Although, I think the blonde is really nice too.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 28, 2009)

Red. Looks awesome with your skintone.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 28, 2009)

I would say warm brown is the best colour on you


----------



## NatalieMT (May 28, 2009)

I think the red is gorgeous, the warm brown is very pretty too. I would say the darker colours make your features stand out a lot more than the blonde.


----------



## 06290714 (May 28, 2009)

DEFINITELY THE RED.

the blonde and the one with highlights wash you out.

warm brown to me doesn't work either, kinda? kinda boring IMO.

red red red!






you're cute so you can pull whatever off though.


----------



## Bbatcave (Jun 19, 2009)

I love the warm brown!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 24, 2009)

Warm Brown definitely.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2009)

Warm red or warm brown, for sure.


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 24, 2009)

Warm brown or what about a darker red/less bright red than the one you have now?

P.S. you've got great eyebrows, I'm jealous!


----------



## kariii (Jun 25, 2009)

omg that red is such a gorgeous color! Red for sure.


----------



## vixo (Jun 25, 2009)

Warm brown or red. Both colours are pretty and look great on you !!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 25, 2009)

i know it must be a bitch to maintain but definatly the red u look gorgeous... imo i think the blond washes u outt..... if not red id go with a dark shade


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 25, 2009)

Warm brown first and then the red.  The blonde & highlights both make you look too washed out with your fair complexion.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 25, 2009)

I ended up going for a warm copper red with slices of lighter copper undeneath the top layer so you just geta flash of the lighter shade. I love it, it more summery than the cooler red and doesn't fade as much either.

I'm never going back to blonde again, don't like the way bleach makes my hair feel and it doesn't suit me at all unless I pile on the make-up, I completely agree with everyone who said it washes me out.

I'll post a picture later.


----------



## nina_k (Aug 13, 2009)

red or warm brown!! or a warm reddish-brown? the blonde/highlights doesn't do anything for your great skin.


----------

